# Popular hives? Dadant v. Langstroth?



## The Worker (Jul 20, 2005)

I would like to adopt a hive type that is popular with commercial beeks. However I am now confused about the relationship between "Dadant" hives (as sold by Dadant & Sons) and "Langstroth" hives (as seems to be used by many north american commercial beeks).

Can anyone explain the difference? I read somewhere that "Dadant" had a deeper brood but looking at Dadant web site the depth is 9 5/8" - isnt this the normal langstroth brood?

thanks,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I would like to adopt a hive type that is popular with commercial beeks. However I am now confused about the relationship between "Dadant" hives (as sold by Dadant & Sons) and "Langstroth" hives (as seems to be used by many north american commercial beeks).

Dadant hives are no longer manufactured by any major supplier in the US. A Dadant hive is 11 5/8" deep and 19 7/8" square. A few beekeepers are loyal to this (as was Brother Adam in Buckfast Abbey). But obviously it is no longer popular by the fact that it is no longer manufactured.

Langstroth hives are 16 1/4" by 19 7/8" and of various depths. A Langstroth deep is 9 5/8" deep. A medium is 6 5/8" deep. A shallow is 5 3/4" deep.

>I read somewhere that "Dadant" had a deeper brood but looking at Dadant web site the depth is 9 5/8" - isnt this the normal langstroth brood?

The hives being sold currently by Dadant and Sons are Langstroth size hives. Not even Dadant sells Dadant hives anymore.

The "typical" U.S. beekeeper has a hive made up of Langstroth deeps for the brood and mediums for the honey but there are many variations on that. The number of boxes for the brood varies. The depth of the supers varies. In the Northern regions it's common to use two deeps for the brood chamber for winter. In the Southern regions it's common to use one deep. In between some use a deep and a shallow or a Deep and a medium.

I run all mediums (6 5/8") and there are others who do as well. I typically winter in three mediums.

Weights full of honey:

10 frame deep = 90 pounds
10 frame medium = 60 pounds
8 frame medium = 48 pounds

I prefer the 8 frame mediums.







But I still have a lot of the 10 frame boxes around.


----------



## The Worker (Jul 20, 2005)

Thankyou for your very clear explanation Michael.


----------



## JustBob (Jul 22, 2005)

This is a great site. I'm learning a great deal. A question about the eight-frame hives. Where the heck can you buy them? I'm currently using ten-frame mediums throughout but would like to try the smaller eight-frame hive. I saw Michael's posts on this subject before and just wonder why they are so hard to find. Maybe I'll have to purchase some shop tools and make my own.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.beeequipment.com/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>A question about the eight-frame hives. Where the heck can you buy them?

Brushy Mt stocks all kinds of 8 frame equipment. 

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?cat=109

That's where I buy mine. Western Bee Supply says they will make them for you but they don't list them.

http://www.westernbee.com/


----------

